# Tried out a new Rod & Reel along with different tactics in North Carolina...



## weimedog (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## buzz sawyer (Oct 13, 2017)

Was that first fish a spot tail / redfish? Second one a sea trout? Love the GULP baits. I discovered them a couple years ago. The minnows are great for trout, smallmouth, catfish.


----------



## weimedog (Oct 13, 2017)

yes and yes....thats what was biting..


----------



## buzz sawyer (Oct 14, 2017)

I've been catching a lot of freshwater drum lately - cousin to the redfish. Most are 14 - 16" but had a couple over 20 and one 27" /10lb. Quite a thrill on UL rod and 4lb. line. I understand they are as good eating as redfish but I haven't tried one yet. They were hitting on nightcrawlers drifted along the bottom.


----------



## stillhunter (Oct 25, 2017)

weimedog said:


>





Looks like you could put another 1/8" or so of line on the spool on that Shimano reel and it would cast even further. Next time you're there, bring some cheap crab traps or make your own and drop them off the pier to catch a bunch of them blue crabs to have w the fish dinner ! After you catch a bucket full or so dump a few at time on the ground, away from the water so they can't scramble back to it and step on their backs from behind them to pin them down , shoes are a good idea now not flipflops, they will raise up their claws making it easy to grab them both (behind the pinchers) w each hand, push the claws together to pop the claws off the body and put them in a bowl. Then grasp all the legs together from the bottom of the shell w one hand and pop the shell off from one side w the other hand, be careful of the points on the edges of the shells. Remove the gills, mouth parts and flap on the bottom and leave the legs on. Use a hose and finger to wash the guts out of the middle, a little left in the crevices is OK. Now you're ready to have a very fresh crab boil w some water, salt and Old Bay w melted butter for dipping. Larger crab legs have some sweet meat in them too and you can use the pointed tips of the legs and the pinchers to dig out all the crab meats from the bodies and cracked claws.


----------

